# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour  Du lịch Asean Resort

## dieptour

*         Tour  Du lịch Asean Resort* 

*(Chương trình: 1 ngày -> phương tiện ôtô)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*

Với các loại hình dịch vụ du lịch chất lượng cao, khu du lịch Asean resort đang là điểm đến hội tụ đầy đủ những nhu cầu về nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi giải trí, ẩm thực theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế. Đặc biệt, với loại hình du lịch mới đưa vào khai thác - môn thể thao trượt cỏ hay còn gọi là Grassski mới du nhập vào Việt Nam và lần đầu tiên xuất hiện ở Hà Tây (Hà Nội mới) đã và đang đưa Asean trở thành một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn du khách.
 Sáng: 06h:00 Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Asean Resort.
 08h:00 Tới Asean Resort, khu du lịch trượt cỏ, sinh thái nổi tiếng cách trung tâm Hà Nội chỉ 35 km. Tại đây, quý khách được hoà mình vào thiên nhiên, vào không khí trong lành và hiện đại của một khu Resort mang tầm cỡ và cảm giác mạnh của (Gras ski- môn thể thao mới du nhập từ Trung Quốc). Quý khách được tặng 01 vé trượt cỏ cho mội du khách tham gia chương trình. Quý khách tự dạo chơi và ngắm cảnh đẹp khu du lịch.
 11h:30 Quý khách lên xe đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản: Gà ri và Xôi nếp nương...
 Chiều: Quý khách tham gia chương trình Game Show vui nhộn, đặc sắc do Công ty tổ chức. Sau đó, quý khách có thể tự do khám phá các trò chơi tại khu Asean với nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn: Ngồi trượt bánh xích, trượt ba tanh, lướt ván, đi cà kheo trên cỏ hay Bể bơi, sân ten-nit, trượt pa-tanh, câu cá sấu, đá bóng, bóng truyền …(chi phí tự túc)
 Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua quà lưu niệm.
 16h00:Quý khách lên xe trở về.
 18h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói cho một khách: *550.000 VNĐ*
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

* Mức giá trên bao gồm:
 1. Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quan 
 2. Mức ăn: 200.000đ/bữa chính (1 bữa trưa).
 3. Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến. 
 4. Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh. 
 5. Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/người 
 6. Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.
 * Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:
 1. Các trò chơi trong khu du lịch. Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
 - Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 - dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Du lịch sông Hồng 1 ngày*
*Đền Dầm,Đền Đại Lộ - Đền Chử Đồng Tử - Làng Gốm Bát Tràng*
* (Chương trình: 1 ngày – tàu thủy)*

_“Tour” du lịch (một ngày trên sông Hồng) đưa du khách tới thăm quan những địa danh lịch sử,tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa đặc sắc, với những truyền thuyết, truyền tích của dân tộc Việt Nam,khám phá những làng nghề truyền thống dọc theo bờ sông như đi thăm di tích đền Dầm- Đền Đại Lộ (Hà Tây), đền Chử Đồng Tử- Làng gốm Bát Tràng,Du khách tới đây không chỉ khám phá những bí ẩn của dòng sông, mở rộng hiểu biết về văn hóa dân tộc mà còn được tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thú vị hữu ích trên con tàu …._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*07h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại 42 Chương Dương Độ (Trên đường Trần Quang Khải đối diện Toà nhà Vietcombạnk).Hướng dẫn viên sẽ hỗ trợ gửi phương tiện cả nhóm.Đoàn xuống tàu chuẩn bị hành trình 
*      08h00*: Tàu nhổ neo rời Bến Chương Dương Độ Chỉ sau vài phút, tàu xa dần để lại sau lưng thành phố với những âm thanh ồn ào của cuộc sống thường nhật, nhường vào đó là cảnh vật êm đềm của làng quê Việt Nam.Gió lộng trên những bãi cát, vạt ngô xanh ngút ngát soi bóng xuống dòng sông đỏ mặn mà.Ngắm Hà Nội từ trên bãi bồi bạn sẽ thấy khoảng cách ấy đủ xa để cảm thấy nhẹ lòng, nhưng vẫn đủ gần để thấy còn lưu luyến.Quý khách được ngắm nhìn Cầu Thanh Trì - cây cầu dài nhất Đông Dương tính đến thời điểm hiện nay. 
 Trên thuyền quý khách tham gia chương trình giao lưư văn nghệ, thưởng thức các tiết mục văn nghệ quan họ Bắc Ninh một làn điệu dân ca nổi tiếng của xứ Kinh Bắc… 
*     90h00:* Đền Dầm là điểm dừng chân đầu tiên của hành trình sau một tiếng 30 phút.Du khách lên bờ lễ đền và ngắm nhìn cảnh vật tại đây,nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử ngôi đền cổ nằm bên bờ Sông Hồng, đoàn tiếp tục đi bộ sang thăm Đền Đại Lộ, thắp hương làm lễ tại Ban Mẫu, Rời không gian tĩnh lặng với cây thị ngàn năm,và cây đa già ngày xưa Hưng Đạo Đại Vương đã dừng chân buộc ngựa…
*     10h00*: Quý khách xuống tàu, đoàn khởi hành tới điểm xa nhất của hành trình tới nơi quý khách tham quan - Đền thờ Tiên Dung và Chử Đồng Tử.nơi đây thường được gọi là “Ngôi đền tình yêu”. Phía bên kia sông là Bãi Tự Nhiên, hay còn gọi là bãi Thiên Mạc, tức “Màn trời”, nơi xưa kia công chúa Tiên Dung quây màn để tắm và đã gặp chàng trai Chử Đồng Tử đang vùi mình trong cát..Thăm quan ngôi đền cổ thờ Chử Đồng Tử – một trong tứ Bất tử của người Việt cùng với: Thánh Gióng, Bà Mẫu Liễu Hạnh và Trần Hưng Đạo…
*     11h40*: Rời “ngôi đền tình yêu” với ít nhiều lưu luyến. Trong lúc ăn trưa trên tàu, Tàu sẽ đưa chúng ta quay về khám phá làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng – Làng nghề truyền thống còn lưu giữ lại được đến ngày này.
*     14h00*: Tới làng gốm quý khách tham quan khám phá khu làng cổ quanh co của Bát Tràng dạo chơi chợ gốm sứ tìm cho mình một vài món đồ lưu niệm.
*     15h00:* Quý khách lên tàu trở về bến tàu Chương Dương.
*     16h30*: Tới bến Tàu Chương Dương,kết thúc chương trình và chia tay quý khách hẹn gặp lại. 
*Giá trọn gói: 450.000 VNĐ/1Khách*
* (Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách – khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ)*
*Giá vé bao gồm:*
 1. Tàu thủy phục vụ theo chương trình tham quan trên Sông Hồng
 2. Chương trình ca nhạc giao lưu, văn nghệ 
 3. Vé thăm quan thắm cảnh vào cửa lần 1
 4. Ăn trưa trên tàu
 5. Hướng dẫn viên kinh ngịêm nhiệt tình phục vụ theo chương trình
 6. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức trách nhiệm tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ/1 người /1 vụ
** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 2 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 3 -  dưới 9 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Tour du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang - Đà Lạt*
*( Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)*


_Có ai đó nói rằng: Không quan trọng bạn đi đến đâu, quan trọng là bạn đi cùng với ai. Nếu đi cùng với người thân yêu của bạn, hãy đến Đà Lạt, điểm đến lý tưởng của tình yêu, để tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc lãng mạn nhất trong chương trình trăng mật cao cấp. Được mệnh danh là thành phố của Tình yêu và Hoa, Đà Lạt chỉ với cái lạnh thôi cũng đủ để làm các đôi uyên ương cần hơi ấm của nhau_

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01**:                ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL LAND (Ăn chiều)*
*Sáng:* Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay chuyến, khởi hành đi Nha Trang.
- Đến Nha Trang xe đón Quý khách tại *Sân Bay Cam Ranh* đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống *KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt* qua *Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí* _(phí tự túc)_ bằng *Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m* tham gia *các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh*_: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng..._ Khám phá *Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung* _muôn màu, Công Viên Nước_ _hoành tráng_ và thưởng thức chương trình *Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo*_…_ 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá *Nha Trang by night*_._

*Ngày 02:   VỊNH NHA PHU                  (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình *Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu* _(ghép đoàn: xe + tàu)_*.*
*F Hòn Thị*: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc *Đà Điểu Châu Phi* và *đàn Hươu, Nai* trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
*F*  *Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan* _(Hòn Hèo):_
- Tham quan *suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan* với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức *chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu* đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh *Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên*_._
_-_ Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: _canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc)._
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
*F*  *Đảo Khỉ* _(KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):_
_-_ Thưởng thức các *chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê*.
- Thân thiện với *đàn khỉ tự nhiên*. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh *đua xe thể thao F1*_(phí tự túc)._
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...*
- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 03:* *NHA TRANG CITY – ĐÀ LẠT                 (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan *Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang* với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan *Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà* _(được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy)._
- Viếng *Long Sơn Tự* _(Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà)_ cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan *Tháp Ponagar* _(Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ_ _được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu._
_-_ Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở *Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà* _(phí tự túc)._ Tự do tham quan và mua sắm *Chợ Đầm* _(Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung)_.
*-* Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa*.* Khởi hành lên Đà lạt theo *Cung đường mới* _(từ Khánh Vĩnh lên Lạc Dương),_ ngắm cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ của Khánh Hòa và Lâm Đồng. Đến *Thành phố cao nguyên của tình yêu và huyền thoại*_,_ _nghe câu chuyện tình bất tử của đôi uyên ương ở Hồ Than Thở & Đồi Thông Hai Mộ._ Nhận phòng Khách sạn.
- Ăn chiều. Tối dạo chơi ngắm cảnh *Đà Lạt by night*_._ 

*Ngày 04:                ĐÀ LẠT CITY                      (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
- Ăn sáng. Tham quan *Thành Phố Đà Lạt* mộng mơ với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Viếng *Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm,* ngắm cảnh *đồi Robin, núi Phượng Hoàng, núi Voi,* _nghe câu chuyện tình đầy lãng mạn chàng Lang và nàng Bian._
_-_ Tham quan *KDL Thác Datanla,* _thử cảm giác mạnh bằng hệ thống máng trượt hiện đại nhất Việt Nam (phí tự túc)_.
- Tiếp tục tham quan *Biệt điện mùa hè của Cựu hoàng Bảo Đại.* Thưởng thức *Đặc sản Đà Lạt tại các Cơ sở sản xuất*.
- Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan *Thung Lũng Tình Yêu* _với Hồ Đa Thiện mơ màng._
_-_ Tham quan *Đà Lạt Sử Quán,* _tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật tranh thêu tay truyền thống Việt Nam, Nhà thờ Domain de Marie(Dòng Tu Nữ Tử Bác Ái)._
- Dạo chơi ngắm cảnh *Hồ Xuân Hương* _(viên ngọc trong xanh trong lòng Thành phố)_. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 05:     ĐÀ LẠT CITY – TIỄN ĐOÀN*_ (Ăn sáng, trưa)_
- Ăn sáng. Tham quan *Vườn Hoa Thành Phố* _- nơi quy tụ hầu hết các loại hoa của Đà Lạt_. Tiếp tục Tham quan *Biệt Điện Trần Lệ Xuân*_, nay là Trung tâm Lưu trữ Quốc gia IV – nơi lưu trữ tài liệu Mộc bản thời Nguyễn_. Tự do mua sắm *Chợ Đà Lạt*.
- Ăn trưa. Trả phòng KS. Tiễn đoàn *Sân bay Liên Khương*. Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!

*Giá dành cho khách lẻ đi ghép đoàn:     3.700.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                        4.300.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá dành cho khách đi riêng:                 5.100.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                        5.650.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
1- Xe oto chất lượng đời mới theo hành trình
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3*, phòng 02 người.
3-  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 VNĐ

*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland .Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội //  Đà Lạt và Nha Trang //Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay khứ hồi hiện tại là: 4.500.000VNĐ)- Giá vé phụ thuộc vào thời gian đặt, Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
- Quý khách  mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm tham quan.

*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Tour Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang – Vinpearland*
* (Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay VN)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*
_Nha Trang thuộc tỉnh Khánh Hoà, miền trung Việt Nam, cách Hà Nội 1287km, cách TP HCM 442km. Vùng "Cát trắng, dương xanh" này có 7km bờ biển toàn bãi tắm đẹp. Dải cát trắng phau uốn cong như vành nón, nghiêng nghiêng bên làn nước xanh thẫm dạt dào tiếng sóng. Trời Nha Trang hầu như quanh năm xanh ngắt không khác gì bầu trời Ðịa Trung Hải, vì thế đã từ lâu Nha Trang được ví như một Ðịa Trung Hải của Việt Nam, thành phố của nắng và gió._ 

*Chương trình chi tiết:*  

*Ngày 01:   ĐÓN KHÁCH – VINPEARL LAND                     (Ăn chiều)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách có mặt tại sân bay Nội Bài, làm thủ tục lên máy bay, khởi hành đi Nha Trang.
- Đón Quý khách tại *Sân Bay Cam Ranh*, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. 14h00 xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống *KDL Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt* qua *Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí* _(phí tự túc)_ bằng *Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới 3.320m* tham gia *các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh*_: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng..._ Khám phá *Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung* _muôn màu, Công Viên Nước_ _hoành tráng_ và thưởng thức chương trình *Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo*_…_ 
- Về lại Thành phố biển. Ăn chiều. Tự do khám phá *Nha Trang by night*_._

*Ngày 02:         VỊNH NHA PHU                  (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)*
- Ăn sáng. Tham gia chương trình *Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu* _(ghép đoàn: xe + tàu)_*.*
*F Hòn Thị*: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc *Đà Điểu Châu Phi* và *đàn Hươu, Nai* trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
*F*  *Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan* _(Hòn Hèo):_
- Tham quan *suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan* với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
- Thưởng thức *chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu* đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh *Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên*_._
_-_ Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: _canô kéo dù, môtô nước...(phí tự túc)._
- Ăn trưa tại Nhà Hàng Hương Lan với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
*F*  *Đảo Khỉ* _(KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):_
_-_ Thưởng thức các *chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê*.
- Thân thiện với *đàn khỉ tự nhiên*. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh *đua xe thể thao F1*_(phí tự túc)._
- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký...*
*-* Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03:* *CITY TOUR – TIỄN ĐOÀN                                  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan *Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang* với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:
- Tham quan *Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà* _(được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy)._
- Viếng *Long Sơn Tự* _(Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà)_ cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.
- Tham quan *Tháp Ponagar* _(Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ_ _được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu._
_-_ Thưởng thức những cảm giác thật thư giãn và dễ chịu ở *Khu Du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà* _(phí tự túc)._ Tự do tham quan và mua sắm *Chợ Đầm* _(Trung tâm thương mại miền Trung)_.
_-_ Trả phòng KS. Ăn trưa. Tiễn đoàn *Sân bay Cam Ranh.* Chào tạm biệt. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan đầy thú vị!

*Giá dành cho khách lẻ đi ghép đoàn:          2.350.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                      2.650.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá dành cho khách đi riêng:                     3.100.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 2 Sao)*
*                                                                     3.400.000 VNĐ/Khách (KS 3 Sao)*

*Giá bao gồm:*
1- Xe oto chất lượng đời mới theo hành trình
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 - 3*, phòng 02 người.
3-  Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000 VNĐ

*Giá không bao gồm:* 
1- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland .Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay khứ hồi hiện tại là: 3.600.000VNĐ)- Giá vé phụ thuộc vào thời gian đặt, Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
- Quý khách  mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.
- Chương trình có thể thay đổi, nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm tham quan.

*Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!*


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*​**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Cát Bà*
*(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

_Cát Bà với vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ và hùng vĩ, Cát bà được mệnh danh là Hòn Ngọc của Vịnh Bắc Bộ. Và hơn thế nữa khi đến đảo Cát Bà là nơi có những bãi tắm mịn màng, phẳng lặng, có vườn Quốc Gia rộng 600 ha tạo nên một môi trường sinh thái lý tưởng..._

*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG (Ăn trưa, tối)*

08h15: Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại Nhà Hát Lớn Hà Nội khởi hành đi Hạ Long.
 11h30: Đến Hạ Long. Quý khách ăn trưa, lên tàu đi thăm Vịnh Hạ Long - một thắng cảnh được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên của Thế giới năm 1994, thăm hang Đầu gỗ, động Thiên Cung (đây là một trong những động mới phát hiện và được công nhận là đẹp nhất Hạ Long hiện nay). Sau khi thăm hang, quý khách trở lại tàu tiếp tục thăm vịnh Hạ Long: thăm hòn Chó Đá, Đinh Hương, Gà Chọi, làng chài trên vịnh…
 16h30: Tàu hướng đi Cát Bà. Đến bến tàu Gia Luận, xe đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng,  nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển tại bãi tắm Cát Cò 1, Cát Cò 2. 
 19h00: Ăn tối tại khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Cát Bà

*NGÀY 02: CÁT BÀ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )   * 

*Sáng*: Quý khách ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi thăm rừng Quốc gia Cát Bà, thăm rừng Kim Giao, khám phá đỉnh Ngự Lâm (5 km). Ăn trưa tại khách sạn. 

Buổi chiều
*Lựa chọn 1*: Chiều tự do thăm quan tắm biển tại bãi tắm Cát Cò 1, Cát Cò 2. 
*Lựa chọn 2:* (Chèo thuyền Kayak): Chuyên gia sẽ có một vài lời chỉ dẫn quý khách cách chèo thuyền Kayak sao cho an toàn và hiệu quả. Sau đó, quý khách sẽ chèo từ vịnh Lan Hạ đến Hòn Trà ngư, Ba Trái Đào, hồ Ba Hàm, ăn trưa trên bãi biển hoặc thuyền nhỏ, sau đó chèo thuyền về hang Trinh nữ, hòn Con Chim, Đinh Gam, đảo Hang Trái, hòn Dư. 
 Bữa tối quý khách tự do ăn tối, tự do thăm quan làng chài về đêm hoặc thuê thuyền ra bè cá thưởng thức hải sản.

*NGÀY 03: CÁT BÀ – HẠ LONG – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tạm biệt đảo Cát Bà, xuống tàu quay về Hạ Long, Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ở Hạ Long.
*Chiều:* Sau khi ăn trưa quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về quý khách dừng chân nghỉ tại Hải Dương mua bánh Đậu Xanh, bánh Gai về làm quà. 
*17h00:* Xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 2.700.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khởi hành hàng ngày)*


* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lich phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn 3 sao trung tâm ở Cát Bà Holiday view Hotel  (02 khách/phòng)
- Các bữa ăn trong chương trình (05 bữa chính 02 bữa phụ)
- Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Nước uống trên xe, y tế dự phòng.

* GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Phí chèo thuyền Kayak. Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 189.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức..
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Hồ Đại Lải*
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Nằm sát thị trấn Xuân Hoà ở phía Bắc huyện Mê Linh, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, hồ Đại Lải là nơi du lịch nghỉ mát rất lý tưởng cho tất cả mọi người. Từ Hà Nội, muốn đến khu du lịch hồ Đại Lải du khách chỉ cần lên xe ngược đường quốc lộ 2 đến Phúc Yên chưa đầy một giờ đồng hồ, rồi rẽ phải, đi theo con đường lát bê tông tới thị trấn Xuân Hoà nằm ngay ven hồ. Đây là nơi nghỉ mát cuối tuần rất thuận tiện đối với người dân ở thủ đô sôi động, ồn ã. Sau những ngày làm việc căng thẳng, ai chẳng muốn được bơi thuyền thư giãn giữa vùng non nước hữu tình này._
*06h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hồ Đại Lải một không gian xanh nằm cách trung tâm Hà nội 65 km. Xe dừng lại đầu thị xã Vĩnh Phúc, quý khách tự do ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà café…
*09h30:* Quý khách đến khu du lịch Hồ Đại Lải, Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách thăm quan núi Thằn Lằn nơi có thể ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng lòng hồ, tham quan và tắm hồ Đại Lải, tận hưởng không khí và không gian mát mẻ của khu du lịch Đại Lải, quý khách tự do đi thuyền nan, ca nô dạo quanh lòng hồ, chơi các trò chơi tại khu du lịch
*11h30:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, thưởng thức đặc sản Vĩnh Phúc
*13h30:* Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách tham quan Đảo Chim, Rừng Ngọc Thanh.
*15h00:* HDV tổ chức một số trò chơi dân gian như: Kéo co, nhảy bao, đập niêu đất…Kết thúc trò chơi, tập thể và cá nhân thắng cuộc được nhận quà lưu niệm của *New Starlight Travel*, nghỉ ngơi thư giãn hoặc mua sắm quà lưu niệm
*16h30:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm đón ban đầu, kết thúc chuyến du lịch. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – 4 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  10 tuổi: tính 50%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

*​**Du lịch đền Thác Bờ - Hòa Bình*
*(Chương trình: 1 ngày, Ô tô + thuyền)*
_Thung Nai, cái tên lúc đầu nghe rất xa lạ nhưng lại rất gần, cách thị xã Hoà Bình 20km thuộc địa phận xã Thung Nai, huyện Cao Phong, tỉnh Hoà Bình._
_ Nếu ai chưa từng đến Thung Nai thì quả là một điều đáng tiếc vì đơn gian là nó rất đẹp, có thể coi nó như là" Hạ Long cạn"._
*06h30*: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Hoà Bình.
*09h00:* Quý khách ra bến tàu Thung Nai, lên tàu đi thăm quan Lòng Hồ Sông Đà - Một con sông hùng vĩ đã từng đi vào thơ ca như một thắng cảnh của Vùng núi Tây Băc. Ngắm cảnh hai bên lòng hồ Sông Đà, Quý khách vào làm Lễ tại Đền Thác Bờ - Đền thờ Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn – hình ảnh rất quen thuộc với nhiều vùng Sông nước, trên đường về Quý khách có thể ghé thăm Bản Mường – nơi sinh sống của dân tộc Mường, mua đồ lưu niệm thổ cẩm ...
*12h00*: Quý khách trở về bến tàu, ôtô đón Quý khách về nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.
*13h30*: Đoàn tiếp tục thăm Nhà máy Thuỷ điện Hoà Bình – một công trình thế kỷ mang tầm vóc thời đại mà sự cần thiết của Nhà máy vẫn còn đến ngày nay. Không chỉ có giá trị về mặt Kinh tế, công trình Thuỷ điện Sông Đà còn đánh dấu sự đoàn kết giúp đỡ của tình hữu nghị Việt – Xô.
*15h00:* Quý khách lên xe khởi hành về Hà Nội.
*17h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)*

*GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM* 
Phương tiện: Ôtô máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe 
Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến 
Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh (nếu có)
Thuyền đưa đón và tham quan tại Thung Nai
Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour 
Khuyến mại: Nước uống trên xe.
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM*
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân… 
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước. 

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

